# Running windows apps/games?



## hassanayoub85 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dear all,
can FreeBSD run some windows application/games in any way?
Thx


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 8, 2010)

emulators/wine
emulators/qemu
emulators/virtualbox-ose
I'm sure there are others.


----------



## hassanayoub85 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thx alor sir.
BTW, does freebsd is faster the linux ubuntu?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes and No
depends what you want to do with it....

Anyway, we all think it's better. Much, much better


----------



## hassanayoub85 (Dec 8, 2010)

Will try it


----------



## FBSD (Dec 8, 2010)

Though there are plenty of *nix alternatives for Windows software, it's possible to run say MS Office etc directly from FreeBSD with Wine, or even better Bordeaux Software (a commercial version of Wine, but more stable etc).


----------



## SIFE (Dec 12, 2010)

To now I didn't success to play any game in FreeBSD, games I tested are: CS 1.6, Need For Speed Most wanted, even in VirtualBox they does not work.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, I've managed to play CivIII on win2k (can't find my old NT4 install disks ) under qemu, & a-10 tank killer (boo-yeah!) under windows 3.1 (again qemu).  I dunno if emulators/dosbox would work for some of those or not, but it might be fun.

I still think that SMB-3 was the absolute pinnacle of gaming, platform or otherwise.

_Edit:_ I have played the incomparable SoT under dosbox, of course.


----------

